# Stanley No. 203 Block Plane



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I have composed this web page which is an Informal Study devoted to the Stanley No. 203 Block Plane that was produced from 1912-1961. Please follow the link -- I solicit all comments, suggestions and corrections, via My Message Board or via PM on this Forum.

Thank you,

James


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

James...I caught this post on another site, and again here. As a novice hand tool user, could you say what makes the 203 such a better BP than the many others out there? No sarcasm intended...I have a very limited tool budget, and so, wish only to purchase the best I can. I've got a little no name block plane that has served me well over the years, but, I'm trying to build up a collection(bad word, I'm a user, not a collector)of useful tools. I currently own a Stanley Jack plane of dubious ancestry, the afore mentioned block plane, and a Stanley No. 45 that has given my wife many hours of entertainment as I try to figure it out.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

mickit said:


> James...I caught this post on another site, and again here. As a novice hand tool user, could you say what makes the 203 such a better BP than the many others out there? ..........


I don't think it is better, mickit -- probably not as good as many others. I just like the look and feel of the 203 and its historical significance.

James


----------



## Tom Leone (Nov 6, 2017)

Amateur woodworker - I have a Stanley Block plae. Stamped on the Frame is C556MP. It is About 9" long 2 1/4 wide and has the number H1203 (12-203) stamped on the actual shaving blade. Stanley stamped on the Locking plate....Kidney shaped locking hole, Dark Blue paint on the inner frame and has black handles.

Can anyone give the history of this plane.....I have searched the internet with no success but find several of these planes for sale on Ebay.

Thank you, Tom


----------

